# Not enjoying music as much as I used to



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

For a long time, I was consuming music at a rapid rate and was fascinated with all the different 20th century sounds, stylistic differences in all genres. At least, I thought I was. Maybe now I'm looking at myself more critically and am seeing how I actually valued the music I listened to, which was in part like a collector of knowledge as opposed to being a purely aural thrill seeker. Maybe there is nothing wrong with the former, but it has its limitations, more of an amateur musicologist mindset as opposed to an amateur musician mindset, I speculate. 

These days I'm bothered because listening pleasure in the full sense that I experienced it, is almost non existent. I don't know why I don't hear the color and experience the thrill like I did previously. It was something I sort of had innately and had cultivated. I would get to know a piece and feel really excited while listening to it, I felt like I recognized the interesting aspects and had my own personal discernment of what I liked that I felt I wanted to express. 

I hope that I rediscover my reactive musicality as a listener. This may also explain in part why I have not been posting very much.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Try a new era. Vary the music. If you have a device, like an iPad or mp3 player, download/buy a lot of different varieties of classical music, preferably from each era. Remember that you should give all of them a chance. They are all related. Perhaps you will discover that you like a different era!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope you get it figured out, because you're a great contributor here.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Believe it or not, I am similar. I've slowed down in listening to music new to me, and I am actually returning to things I began with. The thrill is harder to get for me too. I feel its kind of a burnout because in the last 5 or so years I have heard more music than the last few decades before combined. 

You know, I am basically fine with this. I am what I am, myself not some other listener. I am okay with doing it my way, or sorting out my ways. The other thing is I go through phases and now is a kind of rediscovery/relistening phase and not a new listening experiences phase which I had before. I am getting a lot out of this phase, its like consolidating what I know, knowing it deeper and also kind of chilling out and saying I'm happy that I've developed a kind of focus, or a kind of comfort zone.


----------

